# Toffee Apples



## Blue-eyes (May 9, 2011)

Morning,

Does anybody know where I can buy Toffee Apples ?

Thanks


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I think I've seen them at the Candylicious Store in Dubai Mall.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

mmmmmmm....toffee....
I need to make me some candied apples... that stuff is good...


----------



## Blue-eyes (May 9, 2011)

I will take a look there then thank you


----------

